# dog throwing up



## finallykatie (Nov 14, 2006)

I rescued a approx 4 y.o. GR from a local animal control 3 weeks ago. The first thing I noticed was it seemed she drank a lot of water. We took her to the vet for a checkup, she checked out healthy. No heartworm, she got all her vacs and wormings. At first she didn't want to eat dog food, then I put a few spoonfulls of canned in and she started eating it. We'd go off to work and when we came home, there'd be partially digested dog food thrown up. I switched her to a lamb & rice, and to get her to eat it, was still mixing in a little canned. We thought we'd solved it until tonight, when I came home and we had more of the same. I also cleaned up the dog yard and noticed she'd had diareha, more often than not in the past week. She's not eating grass & thowing up, and she's not throwing up just water. She seems to be quite hungry all the time, and until this morning, had been cleaning up her food. I feed about 1 1/2 cups twice a day. She has a dog door available and exercises herself, we don't do any extra with her to speak of. Her weight is good, perhaps a bit on the thin side, but the vet weighed her at, I think it was---64lbs. or so. Any ideas???


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

You should probably take her back to the vet and get a blood panel done just to be sure there is nothing abnormal on there, especially with the increased drinking along with the vomiting.

Other than that maybe she just has a sensitive stomach. Certain dog food companies make "Sensitive stomach" formulas. Hills is one. You could slowly switch her to that and see if it helps. Anytime you change diets, you want to do it slowly over about 5 days or so.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Take her back to the vet.

Andyou can't expect a dog to exercise themselves. You need to do that, especially with a Golden Retreiver, as they are a high energy, working breed that needs to be thoroughly stimulated both physically and mentally.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Get her to the vet for a liver panel. When you get her home, put her on boiled chicken, brown rice and pumpkin and keep her on it for at least a week. This will sooth her stressed out stomach. I feed Nature's recipe Easy to digest and it is an excellant food that is reasonably priced. You might want to ease her onto that, or a similar food, once things get better.


----------



## jude (Dec 3, 2006)

finallykatie said:


> I rescued a approx 4 y.o. GR from a local animal control 3 weeks ago. The first thing I noticed was it seemed she drank a lot of water. We took her to the vet for a checkup, she checked out healthy. No heartworm, she got all her vacs and wormings. At first she didn't want to eat dog food, then I put a few spoonfulls of canned in and she started eating it. We'd go off to work and when we came home, there'd be partially digested dog food thrown up. I switched her to a lamb & rice, and to get her to eat it, was still mixing in a little canned. We thought we'd solved it until tonight, when I came home and we had more of the same. I also cleaned up the dog yard and noticed she'd had diareha, more often than not in the past week. She's not eating grass & thowing up, and she's not throwing up just water. She seems to be quite hungry all the time, and until this morning, had been cleaning up her food. I feed about 1 1/2 cups twice a day. She has a dog door available and exercises herself, we don't do any extra with her to speak of. Her weight is good, perhaps a bit on the thin side, but the vet weighed her at, I think it was---64lbs. or so. Any ideas???



If you have a holistic vet in the area, I'd try that. I sure wish we had one in our area. Animals can suffer from something called 'dead gut', which means that they're lacking enough beneficial bacteria to allow them to absorb their nutrition. This can be caused by many things, including antibiotics (like our yeast infections) or an illness. 

The vet gave my cat a couple of months to live, then I got online and found a couple of good holistic sites. A good probiotic did wonders, and she appears to be fine now. Good luck...do some research!


----------



## finallykatie (Nov 14, 2006)

Got her to the vet and they said that since she's not lost any weight that it can't be too serious, and believe it could be the stress she's been under being lost, being in a shelter, and then moving to a new home.

They're having me slowly move her to the Hills i/d and give her some pills to help settle her stomach and her bowels. They gave her some strongid too, just to be sure. Then once everything clears up, they want me to put her on some science diet - I'm not sure which one.

I'm a little hesitant about the science diet because everything I've read and heard is that the premium foods aren't really that good for dogs, and you're just paying a premium price for foods that don't have that any advantages over a mid-priced food.

Can any one tell me about premium vs. mid foods?


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Avoid foods with corn and fillers, and un natural ingredients.

Lamb and rice was a good choice, as is Fish and Potato, Rabbit, Buffalo, etc.
There's are great foods for sentitive stomaches.

Avoid foods like :
-Beneful
-Pedigree
-Iams
-Purina
-Mighty Dog
-Eukanuba*

These aren't the best of quality for your dog.

I ould try:
*Eukanuba has a Prescription diet of Fish and Potato that I use, even though I hate Euk.

-Innova
-Innova EVO
-Eagle Pack
-Neutro
-Natural Balance

Also, feeding RAW and BARF are great options for a dog that needs to put on some weight. Rice and chicken is great for upset stomaches.

Looks like you're on the right path!
You dog just needs time to adjust. I kno for a FACT that dogs are fed crap food at shelters, and the dog is just adjusting. This adjustment persiod is normal, and ill take time for his nerves and stomache to settle.


----------



## finallykatie (Nov 14, 2006)

*Thanks, Dulce*

I will try one of those. There's a dog food store not too far away that specializes in "better" dog foods, and I'm sure they'll have some of these brands. 

BTW, we DO exercise her, we just don't have her in anything formal, like agility....(YET!).


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

finallykatie said:


> Got her to the vet and they said that since she's not lost any weight that it can't be too serious, and believe it could be the stress she's been under being lost, being in a shelter, and then moving to a new home.
> 
> They're having me slowly move her to the Hills i/d and give her some pills to help settle her stomach and her bowels. They gave her some strongid too, just to be sure. Then once everything clears up, they want me to put her on some science diet - I'm not sure which one.
> 
> ...


First of all, I'd HARDLY consider SD a premium food, though it is priced as one . I'd move her to a food that had NO corn, wheat, soy, or by-product. Look into an Easy to digest or single source protien/carb. I know Natures Recipe makes both and they are reasonably priced. I've also had good results with SolidGold Millenium, which is beef and barley and easy to digest. I live only a couple of miles from where it is made and have seen the process. They are a good manufacturer and use good quality ingredients.

Here is the link to the post I made with the Whole Dog Journals Best foods list

http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/2439-right-dog-food-breed.html

This is a nuetral evaluation of foods so you can explore there.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

You're welcome, Katie  Good food is KEY when it comes to the health of a dog. 

You could even add a raw egg to her dog food for protein, and skin and coat protection.

Also, Carla hit the nail on the head with the corn/wheat/by product thing.
Something you really should take into consideration


----------

